# 2013 Nidecker Megalight - Just Arrived!



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

I ordered the Megalight way back in April after riding my friend's last season. The way that it floated in powder and the speed it carried down groomed runs had me sold instantly. 

It was supposed to arrive back in September, but was delayed until this week when it finally arrived. Here are some pics of the new deck. 

Bindings are on and she's ready for her inaugural run! 





































Like the little touches like this, a peek of what's underneath.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beauty. What bindings are you running ?

I wonder how many boards Nidecker sells because of word-of-mouth or referrals... I ended up with my ML after riding my friend's Ultralight


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

i hope one day i can have a board this nice!!! maybe if i ever leave the east coast


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

ju87 said:


> Beauty. What bindings are you running ?
> 
> I wonder how many boards Nidecker sells because of word-of-mouth or referrals... I ended up with my ML after riding my friend's Ultralight


Hey,

I'm running 2012 Burton Cartels on my Megalight. So far it's providing a good balance of stiffness and flex for the powder and mountain riding I do the majority of the time. 

And it's true what you say about word-of-mouth. I didn't know much about Nidecker and my friend discovered it only after a lot of research. He's the only one I've seen with this board previously. 

And retailers are quite limited around here, and the place I got it from was all sold out before they arrived, Ultralights included. 

So far I'm absolutely loving this board. It turns effortlessly and just floats in the powder. The nose has a nice flex to it, kinda like a fishing rod and that really helps it settle nicely off jumps and rollers. And straighlining inspires lots of confidence.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

You have excellent taste, that's one sick board, it's doubtful you will see another one. I'm still waiting for my Ultralight to arrive, I have a bad feeling it will never come especially considering none came to the US at all last year. If you don't mind me asking where you bought it? Congrats on the board and be careful in the lift lines so that no one runs into it. Also, thanks for the photos. It's the little details that make those boards so special.


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> You have excellent taste, that's one sick board, it's doubtful you will see another one. I'm still waiting for my Ultralight to arrive, I have a bad feeling it will never come especially considering none came to the US at all last year. If you don't mind me asking where you bought it? Congrats on the board and be careful in the lift lines so that no one runs into it. Also, thanks for the photos. It's the little details that make those boards so special.


I got it from Basin Shopping in Vermont. A real great group of guys working there. 

I actually got an update on the Ultralights when talking to them; was told they shipped last week from Switzerland as the US Nidecker rep was there to investigate the delay everyone has been experiencing. I know the Ultralights were sold for this season, so it will arrive. Just a matter of when!


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, I ordered from Basin too, they are all very cool. I've emailed Vin several times and the US Nidecker rep too, still no word yet that the UL's have reached the US yet. I will give it until January, if the UL's haven't arrived, I will be stoked to get a Megalight. Have a great winter and thanks for the info.


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> Thanks, I ordered from Basin too, they are all very cool. I've emailed Vin several times and the US Nidecker rep too, still no word yet that the UL's have reached the US yet. I will give it until January, if the UL's haven't arrived, I will be stoked to get a Megalight. Have a great winter and thanks for the info.


FYI Vin no longer works there (left in summer), you wanna talk to Jonathan Celauro.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot Jet. I had no idea Vin had left. I just emailed him and he didn't mention it. Jonathan is great too, I have emailed him several times. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Jet,
Just wondering how you are liking your Mega and how is it holding up? I received my Ultralight and I broke it in at Mt High yesterday. The board kicks ass but I did get a couple chips in the top coat. Wanted to ask you if you have noticed anything. I can't expect a board as fast and as well made as ours to show no wear but I was a little surprised that after one day I would see minor damage.

Best
Mike


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> Hi Jet,
> Just wondering how you are liking your Mega and how is it holding up? I received my Ultralight and I broke it in at Mt High yesterday. The board kicks ass but I did get a couple chips in the top coat. Wanted to ask you if you have noticed anything. I can't expect a board as fast and as well made as ours to show no wear but I was a little surprised that after one day I would see minor damage.
> 
> Best
> Mike


Hey, 

Loving the new board, super fast and just loves the powder. 

Sucks to hear what happened. Were the chips on the surface area (not the edges?) Any idea what caused them?

My top sheet is fine, but I do have a few chips along the tail and nose from backcountry rocks and a dumb teenager who was bombing down the hill on his snowboard during night skiing who clipped the back of my board. Otherwise, so far so good. 

I have heard of older Nideckers having vulnerable topsheets, but nothing on the recent batches over the past couple of years. 

Maybe the few here who actually have an Ultralight will chime in with their boards.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

What an idiot that hit you, that's why my heads on a swivel even in the lift lines. The chips are on the top sheet, they are just below my right binding. I have no idea how it happened, my guess is during a turn a rock hit it. I certainly didn't drop it, I've been carrying that board around like my first born son. I've read the UL's are fragile, I guess there is a trade off for being so light weight. I can live with that because the board is so bad ass.
Where did you ride powder? Did you change the bindings at all or make any adjustments?

Thanks for the reply,
Mike


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

Riding in the East Kootenays in BC so Fernie and Kimberley. We've had some major dumps in the past 30 days! 

I'm running my bindings in the centered setback stance. Played with a few angled but otherwise nothing out the ordinary.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lucky you, do you live up there? I hear Feenie kicks ass. I hope the dumps continue. It's on my bucket list: Heliboarding BC with Eagle Pass. But damn its expensive, $2000 US per day.


----------

